# Need some inspiration?



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I found this website on another forum and after using this application I found myself coming up with some new song ideas. The site is HotFrets Chord Progression Generator and the Flash based application is called "The Progressionator." It's very easy to use, just select the key, the chord progression pattern and the strumming (or fingerpicking) style, then click the "Generate Progression" button. This would also be good for generating chords to jam over.


----------



## Presto1202 (Dec 8, 2010)

Cool. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Presto1202 said:


> Cool. Thanks for the link.


You're welcome. )


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

That is really cool


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm sure that will come in handy on those days when I'm stuck in a rut.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> That is really cool





Morkolo said:


> I'm sure that will come in handy on those days when I'm stuck in a rut.


Thanks guys. Yeah it really is pretty inspirational. Once you start messing around with the chord progressions it really gives you some good ideas for songs or chords to jam over.


----------



## s2ledesma (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, great site. Thanks for posting this!

-s2


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That's handy, thanks.

Also try:

www.jamcenter.com

www.jamstudio.com

www.guitarbackingtrack.com

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

s2ledesma and Mooh, you're welcome. Thanks for the links to the other websites as well Mooh. Always nice to get the creative juices flowing. )


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Sweet, this would be cool as an Andriod app


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Mr. Rock & Roll said:


> Sweet, this would be cool as an Andriod app


Agreed. It wouldn't surprise me if somebody's already made one. )


----------

